# Firmware Build v9.0 2018.43.2 9599991 (11/11/2018)



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Reported on a Model 3 in California last Sunday. VIN 153xxx, odometer 142 miles ( ). No other installations reported over the last two days.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Wow. How many versions are they still pushing now? 42.2, 42.2.1, 42.3, 42.4, 42.8 43.2, and 44?


----------



## Knight rider (Oct 4, 2018)

What's in 43.2 ?


----------

